# made me cringe



## sansblague

How would one express "cringe" in the sense of:

"The behavior of my fellow American made me cringe." ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## alain larochelle

-Yes! Cringe:"2 INFORMAL to feel very embarrassed
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/results.asp?searchword=cringe&dict=CALD
And there is also cringe-making, "describes someone or something that is so bad that you feel embarrassed"

Note that: _not to cringe_ in the specific sense of _ne pas broncher_, is close to the etymological origin of cringe: "*1* *:* to draw in or contract one's muscles involuntarily (as from cold or pain)" From Merriam-Webster.


----------



## Gil

Le comportement de mon ami m'a donné envie de rentrer sous terre


----------



## Kelly B

... m'a herissé (made me bristle/my hair stand up/set my teeth on edge -- did I use it correctly?)


----------



## Cath.S.

Je ne savais plus où me mettre à cause du comportement de mon compatriote.


			
				Kelly B said:
			
		

> ... m'a herissé (made me bristle/my hair stand up/set my teeth on edge -- did I use it correctly?)


Oui, c'est àma tout à fait approprié.


----------



## alain larochelle

Brainstorming:
-cringe ici: se replier, se recroqueviller, de gêne, de honte
-Donc... 
-Le comportement de mes /confrères/Américains//compatriotes m'a ____ d'embarras....
-Made me recoil in/of embarrassment...
-Gêne et honte suggèrent à la fois peur et colère, défensive et attaque, une tension physiologique
-Is embarrasser physical enough?
-m'a vivement embarrassé
-m'a fait chier suddenly sounds plausible LOL
-m'a mis sur mes gardes
-Cat meeting cat will cringe, no? se raidir,se hérisser, se positionner, 
-se tendre, se tordre 
-I would need more input on cringe to go on 

Au comportement de mon confrère Américain, je me suis raidi d'embarras. This tranlation of _made me cringe_ is not necessarly fearful or guilt-ridden.At least it has the neutrality i sought.

-No miracle solution for this one yet....


----------



## Agnès E.

*Me donne envie d'entrer dans un trou de souris * ?  (=> de honte ou d'embarras)


Mais je préfère le *me hérisse * de Kelly. (plus littéraire, implique le mécontentement)
Ou le *je ne savais plus où me mettre * d'egueule. (très utilisé en France)


----------



## Lili L'étudiante

I need help again; context: he'd said "I kiss you", which made me cringe. What a sleaze!
My try: 
il m'avait dit «je t'embrasse», qui m'a fait hérisser. Quel rustre!
Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Franglais1969

Bonsoir,

Suggestion: *reculer *_(there are also a few other threads on cringe, if you search, which may prove useful)._


----------



## XAVIER 17

la traduction pourrait etre "m'a contrarié" qui exprime le mécontentement et l'embarras


----------



## Keith Bradford

I don't understand the use of _hérisser_ to render _cringe_.

_Cringe_ is physical - you screw up your eyes, grit your teeth, pull your head back into your shoulders, turn away, make yourself inconspicuous. It's a reaction of shame/embarrasment, avoidance of pain.

_Hérisser_ is quite the opposite, I thought.  Isn't it when a cat's fur stands out and it looks twice its size?


----------



## Kajira

> I don't understand the use of _hérisser_ to render _cringe_.
> 
> _Cringe_ is physical - you screw up your eyes, grit your teeth, pull your head back into your shoulders, turn away, make yourself inconspicuous. It's a reaction of shame/embarrasment, avoidance of pain.
> 
> _Hérisser_ is quite the opposite, I thought. Isn't it when a cat's fur stands out and it looks twice its size?


 
Oui, en effet, _hérisser_ peut avoir plusieurs significations selon le Petit Robert. D'une part, on parle de dresser ses poils ou de ses plumes parlant 
des animaux. D'autre part, dans un sens abstrait, _hérisser_ peut vouloir dire rendre difficile ou désagréable, d'où le lien entre les deux mots.


----------



## thomasdroulin

" je ne savais plus où me mettre"


----------



## franc 91

j'étais tout de suite gênée, quelle horreur ce type


----------



## thomasdroulin

si c'est une ado je dirais : " je savais plus où mettre, quel gros lord"
ou " ça m'a mis les nerfs, qu'il est lourd ce mec"

" être hérissé", je n'ai jamais entendu ça
et " rustre" ça ne s'emploie que très rarement


----------



## nam19771

Wordreference.com, le forum où on se prend pour des adolescentes!!!

Plus sérieusement, je pense qu'il nous faut plus de précision sur la phrase à traduire.


----------



## franc 91

mais justement le langage utilisé en anglais ici indique qu'il s'agit d'une adolescente


----------



## SolangeC

langage utilisé en anglais ici indique qu'il s'agit d'une adolescente Pas du tout. J'utilise "made me cringe" tout le temps - des situations embarrassantes ou délicates, si j'entends un bruit fort, je "cringe". C'est courant parmi nous les vieillards aussi bien que les ados!  "What a sleaze" n'est pas très sympa, mais c'est une phrase très courante aussi.


----------



## SolangeC

OK, here is another take on "cringe":  _I cringe_ when I think of her behavior. (It is ongoing)  Would "Je ne sais pas où me mettre quand je pense à sa comportement" be OK? What would be better?


----------



## franc 91

It might well be the case in AE that older people would use this sort of language, but as I am not American, I wouldn't know. In BE it certainly is what a teenager would say, though obviously what teenagers say evolves much more quickly than the language used by other sections of society.


----------



## Arrius

D'accord avec* Keith Bradford*, hérissé (le poil d'un chien furieux par exemple) indique la colère et l'aggression et n'a rien à voir dans ce contexte,* cringe* au contraire a rapport à l'embarras, la honte. *I wished the ground would open up and swallow me*  tient la même idée.


----------



## wistou

Some suggestions,at different language levels, to translate "made me cringe"
".... m'a plongé dans l'embarras"
".... m'a donné envie de disparaître sous terre"
".... m'a fait honte"
".... (je ne savais plus où me mettre)" (some rewording required)
".... m'a collé la honte" (FAM)


----------



## nagadaghine

Dans ce contexte, "hérisser" renvoie au profond malaise en face d'une attitude que l'on désapprouve : on se sent déstabilisé, c'est la honte, on aimerait être ailleurs,...et on peut même sentir ses poils se dresser (on se hérisse, involontairement), comme sous l'effet du froid. 
Bref, j'ai personnellement souvent entendu :"quand je pense à son comportement, ça me hérisse!!" et même en appuyant sur ce dernier mot, pour montrer tout son dégoût. Mais j'entends aussi souvent "....je suis morte de honte!" ou toutes les expressions citées dans ce topic.
Merci pour toutes les suggestions, y compris celles qui sortent directement du vocabulaire ado ou argot. A partir du moment où c'est signalé, c'est toujours bon à prendre!


----------



## Noroît

sansblague said:


> How would one express "cringe" in the sense of:
> 
> "The behavior of my fellow American made me cringe." ??
> 
> Merci d'avance.




Je pense à : la conduite de mon copain américain me fait grincer des dents.


----------



## Noroît

La conduite de mon ami américain me fait grincer des dents


----------



## franc 91

Quand je vois comment ils se comportent ces américains, ils m'horripilent (suggestion)


----------



## wistou

ou encore, avec "révulser" ou "atterrer" :

"Le comportement ... me *révulse*"
"Pareil comportement .... m'*atterre*"


----------



## bamboku

C'est moins physique mais au Québec, on dit 'malaisant'.


----------



## Aerocap

Keith Bradford said:


> I don't understand the use of _hérisser_ to render _cringe_.
> 
> _Cringe_ is physical - you screw up your eyes, grit your teeth, pull your head back into your shoulders, turn away, make yourself inconspicuous. It's a reaction of shame/embarrasment, avoidance of pain.
> 
> _Hérisser_ is quite the opposite, I thought.  Isn't it when a cat's fur stands out and it looks twice its size?



Hi, you're always full of common sense!


----------



## Itisi

I too agree with *Keith*.

Yes, 'ça me révulse'.
Or 'ça m'écoeure'
Or 'ça me dégoûte'.  (Slang: ça me débecte/débecqete.)


----------

